
Ask HN: Is there a delay on Show HN stories? - kennytilton
I am all messed up trying to use Show HN. I am pretty sure I left off the necessary tag the first time, but not the second. I do see the first try without the tag (about my new Who&#x27;s Hiring browser): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17046431 but not the correction. Could the correction be awaiting moderation?
======
gus_massa
Mm... no. Retry to change the title. If it doesn't work write to the mods:
hn@ycombinator.com

